

It's official: There is no limit to Facebook's ambitions. - technologizer
http://time.com/37920/facebook-buys-oculus/

======
o0-0o
No limit? More like no direction. It's amazing how grasping at straws can be
construed as vision these days. Thankfully, the normal shelf life of a mega-
corporation is measured in decades. Someone remind me again how many teens
have taken their lives because of being made fun of on faceblock?

